# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission] Recherche graphiste pour retravailler un logo

## m.adjaoud

Bonjour,

Nous lanons notre entreprise de plomberie innovante et, nous avons un premier logo que nous souhaitons amliorer.
Nous recherchons un graphiste pouvant nous aider  revoir notre logo de manire simple et rapide pour redorer un peu l'image de l'entreprise.
Si prix comptitif et esprit graphique cool, nous pourrons tre amen  collaborer sur d'autres demandes (cartes visites, sticker pour camions, ...)

N'hsitez  m'crire en pv  ::D: 

Mustapha

----------

